# any info on greenfuse bloom supplement



## leelow (Oct 23, 2006)

i looking for bloom enhancers to supplement my millenium custom nutes. i have a small bottle greenfuse bloom , i just want to know  how to use  how many weeks how much and when. 
or am i better off with another bloom enhancer or enhanceres . aka big bud overdrive ect. 

what has worked best for you?  bloom bud enhancer


----------



## KADE (Oct 23, 2006)

I use monster bloom


----------

